# Quotes you love (1 Viewer)



## KatPC (Feb 28, 2022)

Hello Everybody.

I always love quotes. 

I love how a few words can transpire great meaning that can hold such power based on experience and learning. For me, reading a great line can inspire stories that jolts the mind into thinking what an author had gone through in piecing words of genius. I share with you a famous quote that I look back and made two short stories out of:

_It is not the mountain we conquer, it is ourselves.” _

- Sir Edmund Hillary.​

I look at this quote as a constant reminder of 'difficult times,' in writing and in life. It gives me strength to keep going.

Do you have a favourite quote to share and inspire?


----------



## VRanger (Mar 1, 2022)

“Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us who do.”
― Isaac Asimov


----------



## NajaNoir (Mar 1, 2022)

I have a few I'm rather fond of.

Not from something I've read,  nor am I sure who said it first,  but my mom use to always say, "You can't win if you don't play." Course,  she never did win the lotto,  but the quote stuck with me anyhow and serves to provide motivation at times I really need it.

I read The Book of Five Rings by Miyamoto Musashi. The whole thing is quotable,  but I like this one most:  "Think lightly of yourself and deeply of the world." A reminder to observe the world around us. Which is a good trait for writing I suppose. 

Lastly,  this quote served as a visual writing guide to a few dystopian stories of mine. "If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face—for ever."
George Orwell


----------



## RGS (Mar 3, 2022)

I have no clue where this one originated:

"The devil whispered in my ear, '_You're not strong enough to weather the storm._' So I whispered in the devil's ear, '_At least I didn't lose a fiddling contest to a hillbilly kid from Georgia._'"


----------



## KeganThompson (Mar 4, 2022)

I usually like to think of song lyrics when I think of quotes
"If you are not very careful your possessions will posses you. Tv taught me how to feel, now real life has no appeal."
Oh no! Marina and the diamonds

Here is a quote from Jordan Peterson that I like:
"In order to think you have to risk being offensive. "


----------



## indianroads (Mar 4, 2022)

“The good writers touch life often. The mediocre ones run a quick hand over her. The bad ones rape her and leave her for the flies.” 
― Ray Bradbury, Fahrenheit 451


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Mar 5, 2022)

“Impossible is just a big word thrown around by small men who find it easier to live in the world they've been given than to explore the power they have to change it. Impossible is not a fact. It's an opinion. Impossible is not a declaration. It's a dare. Impossible is potential. Impossible is temporary. Impossible is nothing.”

― Muhammad Ali


----------



## indianroads (Mar 5, 2022)

I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do. I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do.

- Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Taylor (Mar 5, 2022)

“The permanent temptation of life is to confuse dreams with reality. The permanent defeat of life comes when dreams are surrendered to reality.”

― James A. Michener, _The Drifters_


----------



## KatPC (Mar 5, 2022)

This is like a mantra I use when I write:

Don't be a prisoner of your own thoughts. Let it go.


----------



## RGS (Mar 5, 2022)

KeganThompson said:


> I usually like to think of song lyrics when I think of quotes
> "If you are not very careful your possessions will posses you. Tv taught me how to feel, now real life has no appeal."
> Oh no! Marina and the diamonds
> 
> ...


One of my all-time favorite quotes is actually a song lyric.

"_So oftentimes it happens that we live our lives in chains, and we never even know we have the key._"

-The Eagles
from "Already Gone"


----------



## Lawless (Mar 7, 2022)

Last week, a man said horrible things to me. I'm not sure I've ever heard anything so destructive even from my parents.

What surprised me was my reaction. I wasn't bothered at all and when I recall our conversation, at times it even makes me laugh. That was because I could guess his own personal problems behind that unfathomable hostility out of the blue.

This morning, I saw this wonderful quote:

*You can discover what your enemy fears most by observing the means he uses to frighten you.
Eric Hoffer*

He wasn't my enemy (or at least I had assumed he wasn't) and he was trying to devastate, not frighten me, but the principle expressed by Mr. Hoffer is still very much to the point.


----------



## RGS (Mar 7, 2022)

"_Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere._"

-Dr. Martin Luther King


----------



## KatPC (Mar 7, 2022)

Lawless said:


> *You can discover what your enemy fears most by observing the means he uses to frighten you.
> Eric Hoffer*



To add your your quote @Lawless:

_*The most dangerous person is one who listens, thinks and observes.*_
- Bruce Lee

I personally think it is essential in (life and) writing. Suggestions, opinions , views for improvements, even criticisms on your own pieces can only happen with this mentality.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 7, 2022)

*I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.*​- Frank Herbert, Dune


----------



## KatPC (Mar 8, 2022)

The mindset has been poor of late but Kipling's If calms and inspires.
(I'm sure everyone has read but

If you can keep your head when all about you  
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,  
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;  
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise

If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;  
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;  
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;  
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,  
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,  
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,  
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,  
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!


----------



## PrairieHostage (Mar 8, 2022)

RGS said:


> _*Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere.*_
> 
> -Dr. Martin Luther King





KatPC said:


> To add your your quote @Lawless:
> 
> _*The most dangerous person is one who listens, thinks and observes.*_
> - Bruce Lee


Back to back quotes I adore.

*To gain your own voice, you have to forget about having it heard*
-Allen Ginsberg


----------



## RGS (Mar 8, 2022)

A guy I used to work with dropped something pretty profound on me one day, and it was said to him by a former coworker somewhere, so I have no idea as to the attribution.

It goes like this:

"_You know how people always say that life's too short for this and life's too short for that? Well, I have a newsflash for you: life is too long to be unhappy_."


----------



## indianroads (Mar 8, 2022)

The arts are not a way to make a living. They are a very human way of making life more bearable. Practicing an art, no matter how well or badly, is a way to make your soul grow, for heaven's sake.

Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Taylor (Mar 8, 2022)

“Shut your eyes and see.”

― James Joyce


----------



## DailyLunatic (Mar 9, 2022)

KatPC said:


> Do you have a favourite quote to share and inspire?



One of my favorite Heinlein quotes:

“Writing is not necessarily something to be ashamed of, but do it in private and wash your hands afterwards.”
― robert heinlein



But the first stanza/quintain (whatever, I'm not a poet) of Stephen Donaldson move me to tears every time... 
I Know Not How to Say Farewell​-- Stephen R. Donaldson​My heart has rooms that sigh with dust
And ashes in the hearth.
They must be cleaned and blown away
By daylight's breath.
But I cannot essay the task,
For even dust to me is dear;
For dust and ashes still recall,
My love was here.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 9, 2022)

Stuff your eyes with wonder. Live as if you’d drop dead in ten seconds. See the world. It’s more fantastic than any dream made or paid for in factories. Ask for no guarantees; ask for no security, there never was such an animal.

Ray Bradbury, Fahrenheit 451


----------



## Taylor (Mar 10, 2022)

“To write is human, to edit is divine” 

― Stephen King, _On Writing: A Memoir of the Craft_
​


----------



## Tettsuo (Mar 11, 2022)

*Better to light one candle than to curse the darkness.*
—Chinese

This quote always spurs me on to action. I love it.


----------



## Lawless (Mar 11, 2022)

The strange thing about the quotes on the Internet is that people always believe they're authentic.

V.I. Lenin


----------



## RGS (Mar 11, 2022)

Lawless said:


> The strange thing about the quotes on the Internet is that people always believe they're authentic.
> 
> V.I. Lenin


I thought Edgar Allen Poe said that.


----------



## RGS (Mar 11, 2022)

"_If another time wasn't again, but mister, get vaccinated, because Ukraine rode back and I don't think it'll climb on top of a Himalayan butter churn because all of the bedbugs in the, you know, the thing._"

-Joe Biden


----------



## KatPC (Mar 23, 2022)

Miracles start to happen when you give as much energy to your dreams as you do to your fears.

- Buddha


----------



## S J Ward (Mar 26, 2022)

Slightly not a quote... but i always think of it. From the film, Mask.

*“These things are good:
Ice cream and cake
A ride on a Harley
Seeing monkeys in the trees
The rain on my tongue
And the sun shining on my face

These things are a drag:
Dust in my hair
Holes in my shoes
No money in my pocket
And the sun shining on my face”

-Rocky Dennis*


----------



## indianroads (Mar 26, 2022)

Extinction is the rule. Survival is the exception.
Carl Sagan

If one does not know to which port one is sailing, no wind is favorable.
Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## Sinister (Mar 26, 2022)

"I must create a system or be enslav'd to another man's."  -William Blake

-Sin


----------



## indianroads (Mar 26, 2022)

Jump, and you will find out how to unfold your wings as you fall.

Ray Bradbury


----------



## Taylor (Mar 26, 2022)

"It took me quite a long time to develop a voice, and now that I have it, I am not going to be silent." 

- Madeleine Albright


----------



## S J Ward (Mar 26, 2022)

Taylor said:


> "It took me quite a long time to develop a voice, and now that I have it, I am not going to be silent."
> 
> - Madeleine Albright


I'm not sure I agreed with everything she did or stood for, but she was a great woman. God rest her


----------



## Lawless (Mar 27, 2022)

If you can't make it better, you can laugh at it. 

Erma Bombeck


----------



## S J Ward (Mar 27, 2022)

“Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.” _—Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## Earp (Mar 27, 2022)

Two from Oscar Wilde:

“Everything in the world is about sex except sex. Sex is about power.”  

“The world was my oyster but I used the wrong fork.”


----------



## indianroads (Mar 27, 2022)

From a creative writing prof decades ago.
Everyone gets stuck in writers block sometime or the other. When that happens just tell the truth. I mean, write one sentence that tells the absolute FKN truth about your character or your story.

ETA: Actually I think this is great advice - it's worked for me.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## JaneE (Mar 28, 2022)

"A great philosopher placed the soul, ours of course, in the pineal gland. If I gave one to women, I know where I would place it."
Denis Diderot


----------



## indianroads (Mar 28, 2022)

Do the difficult things while they are easy and do the great things while they are small. A journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step.
- Lao Tzu


----------



## indianroads (Mar 28, 2022)

I dreamed I was a butterfly, flitting around in the sky; then I awoke. Now I wonder: Am I a man who dreamt of being a butterfly, or am I a butterfly dreaming that I am a man?
- Zhuangzi


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 28, 2022)

Dorothy Parker on the upper-class Bloomsbury Group in London _ "_*They were living in squares, painting in circles and loving in triangles*_."


----------



## KatPC (Mar 28, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Do the difficult things while they are easy and do the great things while they are small. A journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step.
> - Lao Tzu


Quotes from the Founder of Tao.

*Empty your mind, be formless.* *Shapeless, like water.* *If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup.
- Bruce Lee*

Personally I think he adapted Lao Zi message about water:

*Because of its weak nature, water can take any shape, depending on what receptacle it is put in. If a person can adopt this characteristic of water, he can benefit all things and see spontaneous results, thereby coming close to Tao.
-Lao Zi*


----------



## Parabola (Mar 28, 2022)

“Small children are great accepters. They don’t understand shame, or the need to hide things.”
― Stephen King, The Shining

“Instead of going into the bar, where dark shadows sat sampling the tasty waters of oblivion,”
― Stephen King, The Shining


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Mar 29, 2022)

'It's not the colour of your skin that matters, it's the thickness of it.'

'We embrace being part of the flock, but we hate being named individually'


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Mar 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## KatPC (Apr 1, 2022)

It's funny how day to day nothing changes, but when you look back everything is different.

- CS Lewis


----------



## S J Ward (Apr 2, 2022)

I wish politicians would just get on with it and do nothing.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## indianroads (Apr 3, 2022)

You know, our government could probably fund itself if politicians fought each other in televised cage matches.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 3, 2022)

*Hey guys...I know it's tempting, but @KatPC's OP was about favorite quotes to share and inspire.  And since it's in Writing Discussion, it should be to inspire writing.**  *


----------



## indianroads (Apr 3, 2022)

There is nothing to writing. All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed.
Ernest Hemingway

Writing is an act of faith, not a trick of grammar.
E. B. White


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Apr 5, 2022)

“If I could wake up in a different place, at a different time, could I wake up as a different person?”
― Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club


----------



## indianroads (Apr 7, 2022)

From Tesla, but it works for writing too:

“With ideas it is like with dizzy heights you climb: At first they cause you discomfort and you are anxious to get down, distrustful of your own powers; but soon the remoteness of the turmoil of life and the inspiring influence of the altitude calm your blood; your step gets firm and sure and you begin to look for dizzier heights.”

–Nikola Tesla

“Speech at the opening ceremony of the hydroelectric power station.” Niagara Falls, NY. January 12, 1897.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## S J Ward (Apr 9, 2022)

*If at first you don't succeed, try, try and try again.
*
Without looking it up, I assume it was Robert the Bruce. But that one line my mother used to say when I struggled with something. I still hold by.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage (Apr 9, 2022)

I found two Wendell Berry (American poet) quotes that relates to the theme of my novel (transformation of land and man)

What I Stand For is What I Stand On 

and

The soil is the great connector of lives, the source and destination of all. It is the healer and restorer and resurrector, by which disease passes into health, age into youth, death into life. Without proper care for it we can have no community, because without proper care for it we can have no life.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 9, 2022)

“It's probably wrong to believe there can be any limit to the horror which the human mind can experience. On the contrary, it seems that some exponential effect begins to obtain as deeper and deeper darkness falls-as little as one may like to admit it, human experience tends, in a good many ways, to support the idea that when the nightmare grows black enough, horror spawns horror, one coincidental evil begets other, often more deliberate evils, until finally blackness seems to cover everything. And the most terrifying question of all may be just how much horror the human mind can stand and still maintain a wakeful, staring, unrelenting sanity. That such events have their own Rube Goldberg absurdity goes almost without saying. At some point, it all starts to become rather funny. That may be the point at which sanity begins either to save itself or to buckle and break down; that point at which one's sense of humor begins to reassert itself.”

― Stephen King, Pet Sematary


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Apr 10, 2022)

“Every man is put on earth condemned to die. Time and method of execution unknown.”-Twilight Zone


----------



## LCLee (Apr 10, 2022)

What goes around, comes around... Waylon Jennings and others


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Apr 11, 2022)

“To call you excrement would be an insult to the product of my bowels.”
― Clive Barker


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## LCLee (Apr 11, 2022)

An empty hand is full of good intentions..... Me


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## LCLee (Apr 11, 2022)

The man on the news says the problem is me....  Tom MacDonald


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 12, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 13, 2022)

Delete


----------



## RGS (Apr 13, 2022)

"If you don't see the book you want on the shelves, write it."

-Beverly Cleary


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 14, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 15, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 16, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 16, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 17, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Parabola (Apr 17, 2022)

"All aphorisms are not created equal"-guy


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 18, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 18, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Parabola (Apr 19, 2022)

“The reason all of this is so horrible,” McVries said, “is because it’s just trivial. You know? We’ve sold ourselves and traded our souls on trivialities.”
― Richard Bachman, The Long Walk


----------



## Parabola (Apr 19, 2022)

“Garraty watched apathetically and thought, even the horror wears thin. There’s a surfeit even of death.”
― Richard Bachman, The Long Walk


----------



## indianroads (Apr 22, 2022)

_The worst atrocities are committed with the best of intentions._
My main character in the Last Ride just said that.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## K.I.Edward (Apr 22, 2022)

"Some people never go crazy. What truly horrible lives they must lead." - Charles Bukowski


----------



## RGS (Apr 23, 2022)

"_Common sense is not a gift, it's a punishment. Because you have to deal with everyone who doesn't have it._"

-George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Sinister (Apr 25, 2022)

"There are chords in the hearts of the most reckless which cannot be touched without emotion, even by the utterly lost, to whom life and death are equally jests, there are matters of which no jest can be made.” ― Edgar Allan Poe

-Sin


----------



## Taylor (Apr 25, 2022)

_"Man naturally desires, not only to be loved, but to be lovely." _

― Adam Smith,  The Theory of Moral Sentiments.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## K.I.Edward (Apr 26, 2022)

“There is nothing to writing. All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed.” -  Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 26, 2022)

"Very young writers often do not revise at all. Like a hen looking at a chalk line, they are hypnotized by what they have written. "How can it be altered?" they think. It has to be altered. You have to learn how." (~Dorothy Canfield Fisher)


----------



## KeganThompson (Apr 27, 2022)

A new quote I heard recently:
*A writer is somebody for whom writing is more difficult than it is for other people*. Thomas Mann


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 27, 2022)

Ain't that the truth, @KeganThompson! (And Thomas Mann). Someone, a non-writer, once asked me to co-write some large project with her. She said it would take her a long time to turn out the pieces so I'd have to be patient. I told her it would also take me, someone who's been practicing writing a long time, to turn out the pieces. That struck me as funny that she thinks it's easier for a writer to write than for a non-writer. Thomas Mann knows what he's talking about!  (I also like your signature quote. Who knows? You or I might end up master fools one day.:-D I've sure been willing enough to take that part.:-D)


----------



## S J Ward (Apr 27, 2022)

"A blank piece of paper is God's way of telling us how hard it is to be God."
_--_*Sidney Sheldon*


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 27, 2022)

"Art should comfort the disturbed and disturb the comfortable."-- Cesar A.Cruz


----------



## KeganThompson (Apr 27, 2022)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Ain't that the truth, @KeganThompson! (And Thomas Mann). Someone, a non-writer, once asked me to co-write some large project with her. She said it would take her a long time to turn out the pieces so I'd have to be patient. I told her it would also take, me, someone who's been practicing writing a long time, to turn out the pieces. That struck me as funny that she thinks it's easier for a writer to write than for a non-writer. Thomas Mann knows what he's talking about!  (I also like your signature quote. Who knows? You or I might end up master fools one day.:-D I've sure been willing enough to take that part.:-D)


Yes I've learned writing gets harder as you write not easier. At least it is at the stage I am now. I have become more aware of the craft and the elements of writing and it makes it harder than just writing whatever, like i used to, with no concern for story structure pacing, etc. My bf said to me when I was telling him how's only gotten harder not easier he said "the more you do something the harder it gets." which is the opposite of whats usually told. 
I think my signature ties in too with that quote. You have to be willing to suck at something before you can actually be good at it. It doesn't matter how much talent you have. Everything takes time


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sinister (May 5, 2022)

"The Psychotic drown in the same water in which the Mystic swim with delight."  -Joseph Campbell

-Sin


----------



## indianroads (May 5, 2022)

The '60s aren't over; they won't be over until the Fat Lady gets high.
- Ken Kesey


----------



## Splinter (May 6, 2022)

A couple of my favourites:
Don't cling to a mistake just because you spent a lot of time making it.

Don't wait until you're on your death bed to tell people how you feel. You may be too weak to raise your middle finger.


----------



## DailyLunatic (May 8, 2022)

“Those who do not move, do not notice their chains.” ― Rosa Luxemburg

-sterling


----------



## KatPC (May 8, 2022)

The biggest communication problem is we don't listen to understand, we listen to reply.

- Buddha


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## RGS (May 12, 2022)

"_If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it._"

-Johann Sebastian Bach*


*Not really.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Taylor (May 13, 2022)

_"Don't take criticism from people you would never go to for advice."_

-– Bohdi Sanders


----------



## BornForBurning (May 13, 2022)

"A good novel tells us the truth about its hero; but a bad novel tells us the truth about its author." - G.K. Chesterton


----------



## DailyLunatic (May 14, 2022)

RGS said:


> "_If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it._"
> 
> -Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> ...


----------



## Splinter (May 15, 2022)

"They say he's a modest man, but then he has a great deal to be modest about." Winston Churchill.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 15, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Splinter (May 15, 2022)

When someone does something of very little value and they look at you pleading for praise, my reply:
"What do you want? A medal?"


----------



## Parabola (May 15, 2022)

"Today is already tomorrow, so why stay sober?"-me


----------



## indianroads (May 15, 2022)

If you’re looking for the next innovative idea, don’t listen to the folks sitting comfortably at the top of the heap. Check out the people at the bottom, who are hungry and are tirelessly, slowly, and steadily working their way upward. These are the people who have a far clearer view of the battlefield, the reality.

In your process of creation, be careful who you write off. All sorts of everyday people have started revolutions and movements. Tired old ladies on buses in Selma have inspired revolutions. Misfit awkward nerds like Gandhi changed the course of the British Empire. Guys who couldn’t get a date on Saturday night as teenagers have started billion-dollar software corporations. The works of painters who died penniless and unpopular are now auctioned for millions.

Listen to yourself and believe in what you want and not what you think they want. Take on the competition; you alone can make the world a better place, but only if “you,” not “they,” want to.  

Sonny Barger, President HAMC


----------



## K.I.Edward (May 16, 2022)

"In the balance of love and loss, it was love that made me struggle to breathe."
-R Donovan


----------



## PrairieHostage (May 17, 2022)

_Push back against the age as hard as it pushes against you._

Flannery O'Connor.


----------



## RGS (May 17, 2022)

“_In the morning there was a big wind blowing and the waves were running high up on the beach and he was awake a long time before he remembered that his heart was broken._”

― Ernest Hemingway, The Complete Short Stories of Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Vodyanik (May 17, 2022)

"I was within and without. Simultaneously enchanted and repelled by the inexhaustible variety of life."
-_The Great Gatsby_, F. Scott Fitzgerald​"He who fears death will never do anything to help the living."
-Seneca​"The greatest trick the devil ever played was convincing me that I was him."
-Burn Fetish, Eyedea and Abilities​


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 18, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 20, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 27, 2022)

"And all the categories and all their progeny were extinguished like flies in the night and their ill-conceived notions as well"--perceived as literary by the values laden? And what happened then?


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Splinter (May 27, 2022)

"One does not simply walk into a publishing house."


----------



## Parabola (May 27, 2022)

"Elitism is a mask for poor critical thinking skills."


----------



## RGS (May 27, 2022)

"_When I die, I want to go peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather. Not screaming in terror, like the passengers in his car._“ 

- Jack Handey


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## indianroads (May 27, 2022)

There are things known and there are things unknown, and in between are the doors of perception.
Aldous Huxley


----------



## Taylor (May 27, 2022)

_"I'm a storyteller, I'm not a literary writer, and I don't want to be a literary writer. People say to me, "Oh, when are you going to write something different?" What? I don't want to write anything different. I'm writing relationships between people, all different colors, all different sizes, all different sexual orientations, and that's what I want to do."_

― Jackie Collins


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Taylor (May 29, 2022)

_"Everything happens for a reason."_

― My mother, et al.


----------



## Parabola (May 29, 2022)

"You'll never live to see the outside of this fallout shelter," my mom


----------



## VRanger (May 29, 2022)

I read the obits every morning. There's always the chance something in there will make my day.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Taylor (May 31, 2022)

_"Victory belongs to the most tenacious."_

― As seen at Roland Garros (French Open)


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## indianroads (Jun 5, 2022)

It is not enough to know your craft — you have to have feeling. Science is all very well, but for us imagination is worth far more.
_— Edouard Manet_


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## KatPC (Jun 13, 2022)

(I have been re-working a short novella and came along this quote. It's nice.)

Sometimes you put walls up not to keep people out, but to see who cares enough to break them down.

- Socrates


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## KatPC (Jun 13, 2022)

Those who tells the story rules society.

- Plato


----------



## VRanger (Jun 14, 2022)

RGS said:


> A guy I used to work with dropped something pretty profound on me one day, and it was said to him by a former coworker somewhere, so I have no idea as to the attribution.
> 
> It goes like this:
> 
> "_You know how people always say that life's too short for this and life's too short for that? Well, I have a newsflash for you: life is too long to be unhappy_."


There is a country song containing the line "Life's too long for ... ". I've riffed it a few times.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 18, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jun 19, 2022)

I've actually got a notebook stored away with some of my favorite quotes from things, but I'd have to go find it to remember exact quotes for a good handful of them. Just off the top of my head though, a recent one I heard and really liked would be:

"Sometimes a chapter might end, but that doesn’t mean that the story is over. And some stories go on, even after the storyteller has stopped telling them." - Lemony Snicket, A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 19, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 24, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jun 25, 2022)

An idea is a feat of association, and the height of it is a good metaphor. 

~ Robert Frost


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jun 25, 2022)

Wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 26, 2022)

_"The strongest principle of growth lies in the human choice."_

— George Eliot (pen name for Mary Ann Evans)


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jun 26, 2022)

_Unhurt people are not much good in the world._

~ Enid Starkie


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jun 26, 2022)

"Justice will not be served until those who are unaffected are as outraged as those who are."
~ Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jun 26, 2022)

_A novel is never anything but a philosophy put into images._

~ Albert Camus


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jun 27, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> There is nothing noble in being superior to your fellow man; true nobility is being superior to your former self.
> 
> - Ernest Hemingway


Live and learn.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 30, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> I am the literary equivalent of a Big Mac and fries.
> 
> - Stephen King (and some extra special sauce to go with that Big Mac)



Yeah, if I'm interpreting your post right, he does have an "extra special something." Certainly not all of his stuff is gold, but he can pull the occasional blazing star from the night sky of his imagination. Especially with some of his early stuff.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jun 30, 2022)

_One must work, nothing but work, and one must have patience._

~ Auguste Rodin


----------



## KatPC (Jun 30, 2022)

Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising every time we fall.

- Confucius


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jun 30, 2022)

I have no idea the origins of this one, but I have used it constantly throughout my underground and live internet radio career as my sign off. My main character uses it, too, in my book.

"It's better to have hope in your soul, than soap in your hole."


A.C.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## KatPC (Jul 8, 2022)

*We have two lives, and the second begins when we realise we only have one.

- Confucius*

NB: I love this quote. For me it gives me the courage to actually not think too much with writing. Often ill thoughts can consume, our weaknesses exposed when we show others and our pride pains when we seek for help, but with this quote I lose all of this. I know it hurts to receive criticisms (constructive or not), know how shallow I may come across in posting silly questions and threads, but I know it is for the greater good. Everything helps improving my writing (and also most importantly -- myself.)


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jul 8, 2022)

KatPC said:


> *We have two lives, and the second begins when we realise we only have one.
> 
> - Confucius*
> 
> NB: I love this quote. For me it gives me the courage to actually not think too much with writing. Often ill thoughts can consume, our weaknesses exposed when we show others and our pride pains when we seek for help, but with this quote I lose all of this. I know it hurts to receive criticisms (constructive or not), know how shallow I may come across in posting silly questions and threads, but I know it is for the greater good. Everything helps improving my writing (and also most importantly -- myself.)


We're all vulnerable, but in the end we answer to no-one but ourselves. Be true to yourself, trust your instincts. Everyone has got an opinion, but it's your opinion that counts. Believe in yourself.


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jul 8, 2022)

A seed grows with no sound, but a tree falls with a huge noise. Destruction has noise, but creation is quiet. This is the power of silence... Grow silently.

~ Unknown.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jul 8, 2022)

"Scratch any cynic and you will find a disappointed idealist."

 - George Carlin


----------



## Taylor (Jul 9, 2022)

_Once you define what you want, there is always a way to it._

―Abraham


----------



## indianroads (Jul 9, 2022)

I have no idea what this means; I read it decades ago and it stayed with me and I continue to love the feel of it.

The valley spirit never dies,
it is the woman, primal mother.
Her gateway is the root of heaven and earth.
It is like a gossamer veil, barely seen.
Use it; it will never fail.


—Lao Tzu, Tao Te Ching, Chapter 6


----------



## KatPC (Jul 9, 2022)

indianroads said:


> I have no idea what this means; I read it decades ago and it stayed with me and I continue to love the feel of it.
> 
> The valley spirit never dies,
> it is the woman, primal mother.
> ...


I used to read Lao Zi when I was young. I find his views fascinating in its simplicity and its foundation with nature.

I think this passage is his views that we should look towards nature (the valley in this case) as you will find all the answers trapped within your mind (Our present problems in earth, future is found in heaven.) To embrace with our surroundings you can find all the answers hence use it and it will never fail.


----------



## indianroads (Jul 9, 2022)

KatPC said:


> I used to read Lao Zi when I was young. I find his philospho


There's a sense of peace to it.


----------



## KatPC (Jul 9, 2022)

indianroads said:


> I have no idea what this means; I read it decades ago and it stayed with me and I continue to love the feel of it.
> 
> The valley spirit never dies,
> it is the woman, primal mother.
> ...


I used to read Lao Zi when I was young. I find his philospho


indianroads said:


> There's a sense of peace to it.


I found a lot of peace from his words. To be pliant is to be strong ... his example of using grass as stronger than a mighty tree that got uprooted. It's nice.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 10, 2022)

"Solemn regret, transgressions fill my head
A measure of success is how well to forget
And the past is dead

Strewn about the battlefield of life are the remainders of history
When convenient we exalt them and pay them such respect
As if we're all in an equivalent trajectory

And trash piles high in the rubble we forgot
The angels of our nature just sit and watch it rot
Now, the past is dead"

-Bad Religion


----------



## RGS (Jul 10, 2022)

I just read this one elsewhere, and there was no attribution:

"_Sometimes you meet someone and you know from the first moment that you want to spend your whole life without them._"


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## BadHouses (Jul 11, 2022)

I was a fool and wasted ale—
My slaves found it sweet;
I was a fool and wasted bread,
And the birds had bread to eat.

'The kings go up and the kings go down,
And who knows who shall rule;
Next night a king may starve or sleep,
But men and birds and beasts shall weep
At the burial of a fool.

O, drunkards in my cellar,
Boys in my apple tree,
The world grows stern and strange and new,
And wise men shall govern you,
And you shall weep for me.


------

"The mass public does not study or analyze detailed data about secondary boycotts, provisions for stock ownership and control in a proposed space communications corporation, or missile installations in Cuba … It ignores these things until political actions and speeches make them symbolically threatening or reassuring and it then responds to the cues furnished by the actions and speeches, not to direct knowledge of the facts."


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 13, 2022)

Art is never finished, only abandoned.
~Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## indianroads (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 16, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 18, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 18, 2022)

Robert Bloch:
I am really a very loveable person, as my friends tell me—or they would, if I had any friends. Deep down underneath it all *I have the heart of a small boy. I keep it in a jar, on my desk.*


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 19, 2022)

Worry does not empty tomorrow of its sorrows. It empties today of its strength.
~Corrie Ten Boom


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 19, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 20, 2022)

Love is the ultimate outlaw. It just won't adhere to any rules. The most any of us can do is sign on as its accomplice. 
~ Tom Robbins


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jul 20, 2022)

_I can shake off everything as I write; my sorrows disappear, my courage is reborn._

~ Anne Frank


----------



## BadHouses (Jul 22, 2022)

"I’ve grown much more forgiving towards conspiracy theorists and idealogues of all stripes.  I used to judge harshly what I perceived to be moral and intellectual failings.  These days, I view misinformation and propaganda in the same predatory light as gambling and opiates.  It’s not fair to expect folks to take up independent journalism in their spare time.  Even views that I consider hateful or repugnant bother me less, now that I see their purveyors as victims of memetic contagion and spectacular dissonance."

(Source)


----------



## RGS (Jul 23, 2022)

Hmm.. I've been aware of this one for years, but it never hit me until just now how much it relates to my writing philosophy:

"_Absorb what is useful, discard what is not, add what is uniquely your own._"

-Bruce Lee


----------



## BadHouses (Jul 23, 2022)

"Remember: when people tell you something’s wrong or doesn’t work for them, they are almost always right. When they tell you exactly what they think is wrong and how to fix it, they are almost always wrong." - Neil Gaiman

(Source)


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## indianroads (Jul 26, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Dad, are we pyromaniacs? Yes, yes we arson.


Ouch.


----------



## KatPC (Aug 1, 2022)

We are all broken, that's how light gets in.
- Hemingway


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Aug 1, 2022)

'It's not the colour of your skin that matters, it's the thickness of it.'


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2022)

“No one can tell what goes on in between the person you were and the person you become. No one can chart that blue and lonely section of hell. There are no maps of the change. You just come out the other side.

Or you don't.”

― Stephen King, The Stand


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2022)

“Today is the sort of day where the sun only comes up to humiliate you.”

“Only after disaster can we be resurrected. It's only after you've lost everything that you're free to do anything. Nothing is static, everything is evolving, everything is falling apart.”

― Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club


----------



## BadHouses (Aug 1, 2022)

The best way to get the right answer on the internet is not to ask a question; it's to post the wrong answer.

Cunningham's Law


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## KatPC (Aug 7, 2022)

Don't bend; don't water it down; don't try to make it logical; don't edit your own soul according to the fashion. Rather, follow your most intesnse obsessions mercilessly,

- Franz Kafta


----------



## Taylor (Aug 9, 2022)

_Before you speak, ask yourself these four questions: 
Is it kind? 
Is it necessary? 
Is it true? 
Does it improve on the silence? _

– Bernard Meltzer


----------



## Selorian (Aug 9, 2022)

One night my autistic son was talking to me about the issues and problems he's dealt with growing up and he summed it up with...

"But it's not how far back we look, it's how far forward that changes things."

That is something I am going to remember forever.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 10, 2022)

"The best artists say cruel things about themselves."--anonymous


----------



## KatPC (Aug 10, 2022)

Taylor said:


> _Before you speak, ask yourself these four questions:
> Is it kind?
> Is it necessary?
> Is it true?
> ...



I have this one Buddhist quote I keep for improvement. It is very similar to yours!

Before you speak, let your words pass through three gates: Is it true? Is it necessary? Is it kind?

Inspired I wrote a short story called Three Gates.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 10, 2022)

Parabola said:


> "The best artists say cruel things about themselves."--anonymous



And by anonymous, I mean me.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 10, 2022)

Parabola said:


> And by anonymous, I mean me.



And by me, I mean: I am petty, self-serving, the prince of procrastination, generally low or deficient character. I like being authentic.


----------



## Louanne Learning (Aug 10, 2022)

Excessive sorrow laughs. Excessive joy weeps.

~ William Blake


----------



## Parabola (Aug 11, 2022)

"All artists must have independent thought. Without this, they are fools of the highest order. Translation? Don't be dogmatic, or you'll die a monk with incense coming out of every orifice."--anonymous, aka me.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 12, 2022)

Parabola said:


> "The best artists say cruel things about themselves."--anonymous



Wanted to clarify what I meant by this. Don't be afraid to put the negative aspects of your personality (or what you think the negative aspects are) and exaggerate them on the page. People go on and on about the truth. It's sitting in the same chair as you.


----------



## Moon Child (Aug 12, 2022)

RGS said:


> I have no clue where this one originated:
> 
> "The devil whispered in my ear, '_You're not strong enough to weather the storm._' So I whispered in the devil's ear, '_At least I didn't lose a fiddling contest to a hillbilly kid from Georgia._'"


Oh, that makes me think of this song:


----------



## RGS (Aug 15, 2022)

"_Don't cling to a mistake just because you spent a lot of time making it._"

-Unknown


----------



## indianroads (Aug 15, 2022)

Read, read, read. Read everything — trash, classics, good and bad, and see how they do it. Just like a carpenter who works as an apprentice and studies the master. Read! You'll absorb it. Then write.
_— William Faulkner_


----------



## Parabola (Aug 15, 2022)

"You can dig your grave with just about any implement."--me


----------



## RGS (Aug 22, 2022)

"_Here richly, with ridiculous display,
The Politician's corpse was laid away.
While all of his acquaintance sneered and slanged
I wept: for I had longed to see him hanged._"

-  Hilaire Belloc


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Aug 22, 2022)

Dorothy Parker:
“Of course I talk to myself. I like a good speaker, and I appreciate an intelligent audience.”


----------



## RGS (Aug 22, 2022)

I found a cute one in a meme recently:

"_I won't back down_" - Tom Petty

"_I may adjust my stance if you have a convincing argument_" - Tom Reasonable


----------



## indianroads (Aug 23, 2022)

He that loves reading has everything within his reach.
- William Godwin


----------



## Taylor (Aug 23, 2022)

More answers and paths will be revealed as you move closer to your goal.  It's a gradual process that can't be rushed. You have to get to that step before you can understand how it will lead you to the next one.  You don't have to have all the answers or the whole map to get started; you just have to begin moving in that direction.  The path becomes clearer as you walk it.  

_—Emily Maroutian_


----------



## PedestrianWriter (Aug 23, 2022)

::newbie double post::


----------



## PedestrianWriter (Aug 23, 2022)

RGS said:


> "_Don't cling to a mistake just because you spent a lot of time making it._"
> 
> -Unknown



I like that one a lot.

Here's one that I've been thinking of lately, from _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_:

“We accept the love we think we deserve.”​


----------



## Splinter (Aug 24, 2022)

"All hat and no cattle."
Has to be a Texan saying.


----------



## indianroads (Aug 24, 2022)

Splinter said:


> "All hat and no cattle."
> Has to be a Texan saying.


Engineering version:
All form and no function.


----------



## Joker (Aug 25, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Engineering version:
> All form and no function.



Car guy version:
All those exhaust notes and going nowhere


----------



## Parabola (Aug 25, 2022)

"Toss a philosophical can of beans at the reader. With any luck, they'll be so stupid, they won't feel it. And even if they do, they'll fall into unconsciousness shortly after, giving you time to run away."


----------



## KatPC (Aug 29, 2022)

Silence isn't empty. It is full of answers.

- Buddha


----------



## Davi Franco (Aug 30, 2022)

KatPC said:


> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I always love quotes.
> 
> ...


"*The Training Is Nothing. The Will Is Everything. The Will To Act." - Ra's Al Ghul.*​


----------



## RGS (Sep 5, 2022)

I have no idea as to the attribution of this.

"_Don't wait until you're on your deathbed to tell people how you really feel. By then, you might be too weak to raise your middle finger._"


----------



## RGS (Sep 7, 2022)

"_A successful marriage is all in the execution._"

- Henry VIII*












*Not really.


----------



## Parabola (Sep 8, 2022)

"Try to relax a little more with every breath out, but your heart’s still racing and your thoughts tornado in your head"--Fight Club


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 8, 2022)

I rather like this one from the Queen’s Christmas speech a couple of years back, may she rest in peace


----------



## KatPC (Sep 11, 2022)

There is nothing to writing.
All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed.

- Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Splinter (Sep 21, 2022)

RGS said:


> "_A successful marriage is all in the execution._"
> 
> - Henry VIII*
> 
> ...


I can definitely see Henry saying that


----------



## Asterion (Sep 24, 2022)

I really like this excerpt from the introduction to a collection of short stories by Ray Bradbury.



> In other words, I was _not_ embarrassed at circuses. Some people are. Circuses are loud, vulgar, and smell in the sun. By the time many people are fourteen or fifteen, they have been divested of their loves, their ancient and intuitive tastes, one by one, until when they reach maturity there is no fun left, no zest, no gusto, no flavor. Others have criticized, and they have criticized themselves, into embarrassment. When the circus pulls in at five of a dark cold summer morn, and the calliope sounds, they do not rise and run, they turn in their sleep, and life passes by.
> 
> I did rise and run. I learned that I was right and everyone else was wrong when I was nine. Buck Rogers arrived on the scene that year, and it was instant love. I collected the daily strips, and was madness maddened by them. Friends criticized. Friends made fun. I tore up the Buck Rogers strips. For a month I walked through my fourth-grade classes, stunned and empty. One day I burst into tears, wondering what devastation had happened to me. The answer was: Buck Rogers. He was gone, and life simply wasn’t worth living. The next thought was: Those are not my friends, the ones who got me to tear the strips apart and so tear my own life down the middle; those are my enemies.
> 
> I went back to collecting Buck Rogers. My life has been happy ever since. For that was the beginning of my writing science fiction. Since then, I have never listened to anyone who criticized my taste in space-travel, sideshows or gorillas. When such occurs, I pack up my dinosaurs and leave the room.


----------



## KatPC (Sep 24, 2022)

Asterion said:


> I really like this excerpt from the introduction to a collection of short stories by Ray Bradbury.


What a lovely extract ...


----------



## Parabola (Sep 24, 2022)

"An absurdity popped out of his mouth (but the day had sung and gibbered with absurdity)"--King.


----------



## Splinter (Sep 29, 2022)

He is a modest fellow, but then he has a great deal to be modest about...
A beer for anyone who gets the author.


----------



## BadHouses (Oct 1, 2022)

"Complimenti, you bitch. I am wracked by the seven jealousies."

(Source) 

Ezra Pound to T. S. Eliot re: "The Waste Land"


----------



## Parabola (Oct 3, 2022)

"I'm back. Deal with it."--me


----------



## Parabola (Oct 4, 2022)

> And so the space
> Of my still consciousness
> Is full of gilded snow



--Ezra Pound


----------



## Parabola (Oct 4, 2022)

> Here, amid the ash of the freshly destroyed capital, hunkered over an ever-thinner corpse in the shadow of a blackened obelisk...



Finally found that Jeremy Robert Johnson quote I was looking for.


----------



## Asterion (Oct 4, 2022)

> Nature loves courage. You make the commitment and nature will respond to that commitment by removing impossible obstacles. Dream the impossible dream and the world will not grind you under, it will lift you up. This is the trick. This is what all these teachers and philosophers who really counted, who really touched the alchemical gold, this is what they understood. This is the shamanic dance in the waterfall. This is how magic is done. By hurling yourself into the abyss and discovering it's a feather bed.
> Terence McKenna





> Son,'he said,' ye cannot in your present state understand eternity...That is what mortals misunderstand. They say of some temporal suffering, "No future bliss can make up for it," not knowing that Heaven, once attained, will work backwards and turn even that agony into a glory. And of some sinful pleasure they say "Let me have but this and I'll take the consequences": little dreaming how damnation will spread back and back into their past and contaminate the pleasure of the sin. Both processes begin even before death. The good man's past begins to change so that his forgiven sins and remembered sorrows take on the quality of Heaven: the bad man's past already conforms to his badness and is filled only with dreariness. And that is why...the Blessed will say "We have never lived anywhere except in Heaven, : and the Lost, "We were always in Hell." And both will speak truly.
> C.S. Lewis, The Great Divorce


----------



## mistamastamusta (Oct 4, 2022)

“if I see but one smile on your lips when we meet, occasioned by this or any other exertion of mine, I shall need no other happiness.”
― Mary Shelley, Frankenstein


----------



## wildsouthland (Oct 4, 2022)

"What matters most is how well you walk through the fire."
-Charles Bukowski


----------



## Parabola (Oct 8, 2022)

“When he began writing it was often like this - a dry and sterile exercise. No, it was worse than that. Starting off always felt a little obscene to him, like French-kissing a corpse.
But he had learned that, if he kept at it, if he simply kept pushing the words along the page, something else kicked in, something which was both wonderful and terrible. The words as individual units began to disappear. Characters who were stilted and lifeless began to limber up, as if he had kept them in some small closet overnight and they had to loosen their muscles before they could begin their complicated dances. Something began to happen in his brain; he could almost feel the shape of the electrical waves there changing, losing their prissy goose-step discipline, turning into the soft, sloppy delta waves of dreaming sleep.”

-Stevie King.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 9, 2022)

This has recently become one of my favorite King quotes. He's written so much stuff which has clouded his reputation (and of course, people make distinction between his earlier and later stuff), but, in my opinion anyway, he can still knock it out of the park here and there.



> There was something very familiar in this rap, something eerily familiar.
> Then he got it, and his mouth suddenly pulled together in a tight pucker, as if he had bitten
> straight through a plump yellow lemon.


----------



## indianroads (Oct 13, 2022)

Socrates is mortal. All men are mortal. Therefore all men are Socrates.
Woody Allen.


----------



## Mullanphy (Oct 13, 2022)

TAANSTAFL - There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch
Heinlein in several novels

"If all your friends decided to jump off a cliff, would you jump, too?"
Millions of mothers worldwide over the millennia


----------



## Louanne Learning (Oct 13, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Socrates is mortal. All men are mortal. Therefore all men are Socrates.
> Woody Allen.



Lol, but I think Woody Allen didn't know how a syllogism works. Major premise first!


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Oct 14, 2022)

I have two main ones that I love:-

“Love looks not with the eyes, but with the mind,' - (as a writer of romance fiction, I have to have one from The Bard!) - William Shakespeare

'It's better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all' - (Good old Alfred) - Alfred Tennyson

M J x


----------



## c8p1lu (Oct 17, 2022)

An angelic soul in a dark alleyway can make all the difference. 

I'm unsure who said it first but I heard this in a random conversation while walking home from my job interview and it just stuck


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Oct 18, 2022)

c8p1lu said:


> An angelic soul in a dark alleyway can make all the difference.
> 
> I'm unsure who said it first but I heard this in a random conversation while walking home from my job interview and it just stuck


I love this one.  I too shall remember this.

M J x


----------



## BadHouses (Oct 18, 2022)

"decant your wine: the days are more fun than the years" 
Derek Mahon, here.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 20, 2022)

"Be controversial or GTFO"--'Murica


----------



## indianroads (Oct 20, 2022)

If you’re not livin’ on the edge, you’re takin’ up too much space. -unknown


----------



## norwallslow (Oct 20, 2022)

"It's not about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving." This is one of my favorite quotes because it reminds me that no matter how difficult life gets, I always have the strength to keep going. This quote is from the movie Rocky, and it's a line that Rocky says to his trainer, Mickey. Rocky is talking about how he's been knocked down so many times in his life, but he always gets back up again. No matter how many times he's been punched or kicked or knocked down, he keeps going. And that's what this quote means to me. It inspires me to never give up, no matter how hard life gets.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 20, 2022)

_We suffer more often in imagination than in reality._

―Seneca


----------



## Arsenex (Oct 20, 2022)

The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.
_:Thomas Jefferson_


----------



## mistamastamusta (Oct 20, 2022)

“Whatever our souls are made of, his and mine are the same.” — Emily Brontë, _Wuthering Heights

“It is nothing to die; it is dreadful not to live.” — Victor Hugo, Les Misérables

“You pierce my soul. I am half agony. Half hope. Tell me not that I am too late, that such precious feelings are gone forever.” — Jane Austen, Persuasion

“Do I love you? My God, if your love were a grain of sand, mine would be a universe of beaches.” — William Goldman, The Princess Bride_


----------



## indianroads (Oct 20, 2022)

Taylor said:


> _We suffer more often in imagination than in reality._
> 
> ―Seneca


I love the stoic philosophers.


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 21, 2022)

I remember, many years ago, a sign at a used car dealership outside Wichita Falls, Texas.

"We take trades on anything that doesn't eat."

Regards


----------



## indianroads (Oct 22, 2022)

“If you taunt the Gods, they’ll end up testing you.” Eli Thompson (aka Cowboy) from Moonscape.


----------



## BadHouses (Oct 24, 2022)

"You can buy your time; I'll hunt mine"

Themselves - "Know That to Know This"


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Oct 24, 2022)

“My father warned me about men and booze but he never said anything about women and cocaine.” ~ Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Arsenex (Oct 26, 2022)

... like bugs splattering on the windshield of time.
—_S.A._


----------



## Joker (Oct 26, 2022)

Arsenex said:


> ... like bugs splattering on the windshield of time.
> —_S.A._



I don't think that's what Roy Batty said.


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 26, 2022)

Joker said:


> I don't think that's what Roy Batty said.



Nor the bug, who was quoted as, "Oh, shi".

Regards ;-)


----------



## Arsenex (Oct 26, 2022)

Joker said:


> I don't think that's what Roy Batty said.


Nope. That's what _I_ said.

Roy had this classic:
"I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like [coughs] *tears in rain*. Time to die."


----------



## S J Ward (Oct 26, 2022)

“Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.”  
  ―      Albert Einstein


----------



## Louanne Learning (Oct 26, 2022)

“All the variety, all the charm, all the beauty of life is made up of light and shadow.” — *Leo Tolstoy*


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Oct 29, 2022)

S J Ward said:


> “Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.”
> ―      Albert Einstein


Love this.  Not heard that one.

M J x


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2022)

Was talking to someone the other day about Alex Jones and Kanye West and I casually threw out a Poe quote.  Reminded me how much I loved that story.

"Even to the utterly lost, to whom life and death are equally jests, there are matters upon which no jest can be made."
-Masque of the Red Death, Edgar Allen Poe.


Only, I may be giving them the benefit of the doubt.  I don't think either were joking.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Oct 30, 2022)

"Was it a millionaire who said 'imagine no possessions?'"

Elvis Costello  _The Other Side Of Summer_


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Jabba the Stag (Oct 30, 2022)

"Kolyma defeated Auschwitz"
The Russian historian Mark Solonin summarizing the outcome of WWII. Kolyma was a conncentration camp, the Soviet equivalent of Auschwitz. I like the quote because it is telling and short: only 3 words.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Oct 31, 2022)

"Everyone in America is a snowflake about to hit a windshield. Forge ahead, for the winter will be glorious."--me


----------



## Louanne Learning (Nov 1, 2022)

“If there's a book that you want to read, but it hasn't been written yet, then you must write it.”

― Toni Morrison


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Nov 2, 2022)

OK, so quick story.  I have a quote, not necessarily a favorite, but I shall always remember it:-

"The wheel is turning, but the hamster is dead." ― my History Teacher said this to me at school in lesson.

(I then turned to my friends with a puzzled look on my face, hadn't a clue what he meant at the time.  Jonathan Bell on the table in front turned to me to translate with:-

"The lights are on, but nobody's home?".  I was of course still wearing a blank look, wondering what on earth he was on about (considering the lights in the classroom were off - it was day time!)

It clicked eventually, and oh how I laughed   

Jonathan Bell, now there's a walk down memory lane (everyone used to send him Christmas cards with bells on) 

M J x


----------



## Parabola (Nov 5, 2022)

"If you are attacked by a Grammar Nazi, stab them in the eye with a comma."-me


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 5, 2022)

A king, it is said, asked a wise man for a statement that would fit all occasions: The wise man replied: "And this too shall pass."

I humbly offer one of my own: "Well, it depends . . . "


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Nov 5, 2022)

Parabola said:


> "If you are attacked by a Grammar Nazi, stab them in the eye with a comma."-me


Love this!  I may have to use it.  Hate the Grammar Nazi's!


----------



## Parabola (Nov 5, 2022)

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Love this!  I may have to use it.  Hate the Grammar Nazi's!



Yeah, but keep in mind you can use other grammatical implements against the grammar nazi, like apostrophes, exclamation points etc.


----------



## indianroads (Nov 5, 2022)

Parabola said:


> Yeah, but keep in mind you can use other grammatical implements against the grammar nazi, like apostrophes, exclamation points etc.


And in so doing, you become a grammar ninja.


----------



## Parabola (Nov 5, 2022)

indianroads said:


> And in so doing, you become a grammar ninja.



I guess the "katana" would be an exclamation point.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 5, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I guess the "katana" would be an exclamation point.



If you see the katana and survive, they’re not a real grammar ninja….


----------



## Parabola (Nov 8, 2022)

"Don't be a follower, unless you want to use the person in front of you as a human shield."-me


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Nov 8, 2022)

Parabola said:


> "Don't be a follower, unless you want to use the person in front of you as a human shield."-me


OMG!  I want this one too!  I am officially stealing all your quotes and am going to pass them off as my own to my friends!  I have no shame!  Just warning you.

You are a master!

M J x


----------



## Parabola (Nov 8, 2022)

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> OMG!  I want this one too!  I am officially stealing all your quotes and am going to pass them off as my own to my friends!  I have no shame!  Just warning you.
> 
> You are a master!
> 
> M J x



I insist on being paid 9 cents for each one. With enough of them, I'll make a million dollars


----------



## indianroads (Nov 9, 2022)

Words empty as the wind are best left unsaid.
Homer


----------



## Arsenex (Nov 9, 2022)

If it's that hard to do it's just not worth doing.
Homer-----Simpson


----------



## M J Tennant 2022 (Nov 9, 2022)

You had me at hello.

Jerry Maguire

Let the innard-melting commence!  Makes me cry ever time I watch this movie!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Nov 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sinister (Nov 10, 2022)

"And better with a giant I compare
          Than do the giants with those arms of his;
               Consider now how great must be that whole,
Which unto such a part conforms itself."

-Dante


----------



## Parabola (Nov 10, 2022)

"The rain of misery washes away a hollow life."-me, but not attached to any particular work.


----------



## c8p1lu (Nov 11, 2022)

"People don't matter, only what they represent." - Ion Antonescu


----------



## c8p1lu (Nov 11, 2022)

"Everyone is a villain in someone else's book, even heroes" - A nerd


----------



## c8p1lu (Nov 11, 2022)

"An evil view on the world is enough to damage it" - Me


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Nov 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## KatPC (Nov 11, 2022)

'Art is never finished, only abandoned.'
- Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Nov 12, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Arsenex (Nov 12, 2022)

“_Those who are responsible for their own existence will determine their own fate."
—S.A. (SODIUM Fusion)_


----------



## Sinister (Nov 12, 2022)

"The psychotic drown in the same waters in which the mystic swim with delight."  -Joseph Campbell


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 13, 2022)

“Touchdown, Lakers.”

Unknown


----------



## taher1980 (Nov 13, 2022)

"If you try anything to heart and soul, you will never fail"- Taher.


----------



## Joker (Nov 13, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> “Touchdown, Lakers.”
> 
> Unknown



Muhammad Ali? Dale Earnhardt? Lionel Messi?

Come on dude, I'm dying here!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 13, 2022)

Joker said:


> Muhammad Ali? Dale Earnhardt? Lionel Messi?
> 
> Come on dude, I'm dying here!



Honestly, I have no idea. Originally a few of us saw it in a meme, and it's been a response for us at work for anything absurd.

Coworker: I need a barrel of Parco. We're out at the machine.
Me: (points to cart) You have one right there.
CW: This one's empty.
Me: So what do you do if you're out of a chemical?
CW: We take the one off the cart and put it in the machine then put that cart right here so you can fill it.
Me: Correct, and if there's a barrel there, what do we assume?
CW: That it's full.
Me: So why's there an empty on the cart?
CW: I dunno.
Me: Did you know it was empty?
CW: Yeah.
Me: And you left it on there?
CW: Yeah.
Me: Touchdown, Lakers.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 13, 2022)

"There's a fortune to be made on their misfortune."

Punchy, '_Needle Exchange_'


----------



## Joker (Nov 13, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Honestly, I have no idea. Originally a few of us saw it in a meme, and it's been a response for us at work for anything absurd.
> 
> Coworker: I need a barrel of Parco. We're out at the machine.
> Me: (points to cart) You have one right there.
> ...



Ha. My go to is "thanks Obama".


----------



## Parabola (Nov 14, 2022)

"I say and do what I want."-me


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 14, 2022)

"No matter where you go, there you are."


----------



## Parabola (Nov 14, 2022)

"Life is like a tank of punctured laughing gas."


----------



## Parabola (Nov 15, 2022)

"God is the writer of my life, and he's an edgelord obsessed with irony."-me


----------



## Lawless (Nov 21, 2022)

Mankind likes to think in terms of extreme opposites. It is given to formulating its beliefs in terms of Either-Or, between which it recognizes no intermediate possibilities. When forced to recognize that the extremes cannot be acted upon, it is still inclined to hold that they are all right in theory but that when it comes to practical matters circumstances compel us to compromise.

John Dewey


----------



## BadHouses (Nov 26, 2022)

"nothing that you will learn in the course of your studies will be of the slightest possible use to you in after life — save only this — that if you work hard and intelligently you should be able to detect when a man is talking rot, and that, in my view, is the main, if not the sole, purpose of education."

John Alexander Smith

Found here


----------



## indianroads (Nov 28, 2022)

Think of yourself as dead. You have lived your life. Now, take what's left and live it properly. What doesn't transmit light creates its own darkness.​ 
*Marcus Aurelius  *


----------



## Banespawn (Nov 28, 2022)

Given a 50% chance, I'm wrong 75% of the time.


----------



## Emile Perez (Nov 28, 2022)

"I will accept any rules that you feel necessary to your freedom. I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do." - Professor De La Paz, The Moon is a Harsh Mistress

"The ability to speak does not make you intelligent." - Qui-Gon Jinn, Star Wars Episode 1


----------



## Sinister (Dec 1, 2022)

Blackadder: *It is said, Percy, that civilized man seeks out good and intelligent company, so that through learned discourse he may rise above the savage and closer to God*.

Percy: Yes, I've heard that.

Blackadder: *Personally, however, I like to start the day with a total dickhead to remind me I'm best.

-Sin*


----------



## Parabola (Dec 1, 2022)

"We have to force the story out of our body" - @indianroads


----------



## BadHouses (Dec 6, 2022)

"Kratos: 
Why, all things are a burden save to rule
Over the Gods; for none is free but Zeus." 

Aeschylus, _Prometheus Bound_.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 6, 2022)

You will never do anything in this world without courage. It is the greatest quality of the mind next to honor.
Aristotle


----------



## Joker (Dec 6, 2022)

"Pain is inevitable. Suffering is optional." - Buddhism in a nutshell


----------



## KatPC (Dec 6, 2022)

'Courage isn't having the strength to go on - it is going on when you don't have strength.'

- Napoleon


----------



## Arsenex (Dec 8, 2022)

"The most valuable of all talents is that of never using two words when one will do."
—Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Parabola (Dec 10, 2022)

"When in doubt, don't be stupid,"-me, now and forever


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Dec 10, 2022)

Nothing is impossible. The word itself says I’m possible. ~ Audrey Hepburn


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Dec 12, 2022)

“If you don’t like the road you’re walking, start paving another one.” - Dolly Parton


----------



## Parabola (Dec 12, 2022)

"The world is meaningless, hollow and broken, and that's _exactly _why you should give me your money."-me


----------



## indianroads (Dec 13, 2022)

Science fiction is any idea that occurs in the head and doesn't exist yet, but soon will, and will change everything for everybody, and nothing will ever be the same again. As soon as you have an idea that changes some small part of the world you are writing science fiction. It is always the art of the possible, never the impossible.

- Ray Bradbury


----------



## Arsenex (Dec 13, 2022)

The downfall of man. When a machine is able to decide on its own what it wants to do.
—_Stephen Arseneault_


----------



## indianroads (Dec 13, 2022)

Arsenex said:


> The downfall of man. When a machine is able to decide on its own what it wants to do.
> —_Stephen Arseneault_


Or when the machine decides what you should do.


----------



## Arsenex (Dec 13, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Or when the machine decides what you should do.


We have plenty of people who think that way now and we are still here.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 13, 2022)

Arsenex said:


> We have plenty of people who think that way now and we are still here.


Are we... really? 
Do we control where we go, what we say, what we listen to, or watch?
The best and most effective mode of control is when the subject believes they choose for themselves.


----------



## Arsenex (Dec 13, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Are we... really?
> Do we control where we go, what we say, what we listen to, or watch?
> The best and most effective mode of control is when the subject believes they choose for themselves.


I still choose. They will only take that away when they can pry it from my cold dead fingers. Which they can probably do.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 13, 2022)

Arsenex said:


> I still choose. They will only take that away when they can pry it from my cold dead fingers. Which they can probably do.


Psychology is a better tool to control people than force.


----------



## Arsenex (Dec 13, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Psychology is a better tool to control people than force.


Yes. My wife uses that on me all the time. It only takes a look.


----------



## indianroads (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## BadHouses (Dec 21, 2022)

> From now on you need never await temporal attestation to your thought. You think the truth. You do not have the right to eliminate yourself. You do not belong to you. You belong to the Universe. Your significance will remain forever obscure to you, but you may assume that you are fulfilling your role if you apply yourself to converting your experiences to the highest advantage of others.


Buckminster Fuller, sorta
(Wiki)


----------



## indianroads (Dec 21, 2022)

True terror is to wake up one morning and discover that your high school class is running the country.
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## indianroads (Dec 21, 2022)

Be as you wish to seem.
Socrates


----------



## KatPC (Dec 28, 2022)

*Don't Quit*

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will;
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill;
When the funds are low and debts are high;
And you want to smile you have to sigh.
When all is pressing you down a bit -
Rest if you must, but don't you quit
Success is failure turned inside out;
The silver tint on the clouds of doubt;
And you can never tell how close you are;
It may be near when it seems far.
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit -
It's when things go wrong that you must not quit.

- John Greenleaf Whittier


----------



## Joker (Dec 28, 2022)

KatPC said:


> *Don't Quit*
> 
> When things go wrong, as they sometimes will;
> When the road you're trudging seems all uphill;
> ...



The official anthem of the Miami Marlins


----------



## BadHouses (Dec 28, 2022)

_"The great thing, if one can, is to stop regarding all the unpleasant things as interruptions of one’s ‘own,’ or ‘real’ life. The truth is of course that what one calls the interruptions are precisely one’s real life — the life God is sending one day by day."

C. S. Lewis_

Found here.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 2, 2023)

_"Wherever something good is trying to happen, something bad is trying to stop it."_

—unknown


----------



## S J Ward (Jan 3, 2023)

Barrack Obama speaking at COP26 in Glasgow...

"Since we're in the Emerald Isles here, let me quote the Bard, William Shakespeare
'What wound,' he writes, 'did ever heal but by degrees?'"

Do POTUS not gen up on where they are?


----------



## Arsenex (Jan 3, 2023)

S J Ward said:


> Barrack Obama speaking at COP26 in Glasgow...
> 
> "Since we're in the Emerald Isles here, let me quote the Bard, William Shakespeare.
> "'What wound,' he writes, 'did ever heal but by degrees?'"
> ...


Biden doesn't know where he is on any given day. lol.


----------



## JBF (Jan 3, 2023)

S J Ward said:


> Barrack Obama speaking at COP26 in Glasgow...
> 
> "Since we're in the Emerald Isles here, let me quote the Bard, William Shakespeare.
> "'What wound,' he writes, 'did ever heal but by degrees?'"
> ...



Everything east of Noo Joisey is Europe.  

Besides…dude was probably exhausted.  Those 57-state tours will do that.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jan 3, 2023)

S J Ward said:


> Barrack Obama speaking at COP26 in Glasgow...
> 
> "Since we're in the Emerald Isles here, let me quote the Bard, William Shakespeare
> 'What wound,' he writes, 'did ever heal but by degrees?'"
> ...


It's not Syria... Nobody there he wanted to drone strike.

Sorry, I'm getting political. Bad forklift driver. Bad, bad, forklift driver. Shame on me.


----------



## JBF (Jan 3, 2023)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> It's not Syria... Nobody there he wanted to drone strike.
> 
> Sorry, I'm getting political. Bad forklift driver. Bad, bad, forklift driver. Shame on me.


Come to WF jail.

There’s cookies.


----------



## S J Ward (Jan 3, 2023)

No Oreos though! Something nice like Maryland. Definitely not Oreos!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jan 3, 2023)

S J Ward said:


> No Oreos though! Something nice like Maryland. Definitely not Oreos!


Soft batch chocolate chip?


----------



## JBF (Jan 3, 2023)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Soft batch chocolate chip?


…deploy the Mississippi mud cake.


----------



## Islander (Jan 4, 2023)

Neil Gaiman:


> “Gods, religions and national boundaries are absolutely imaginary. They don't tend to exist. As soon as you pull back half a mile and look down at the Earth there are no national boundaries. There aren't even national boundaries when you get down and walk around. They're just imaginary lines we draw on maps. I just get fascinated by people who assume that things that are imaginary have no relevance to their lives.”​











						A quote by Neil Gaiman
					


Gods, religions and national boundaries are absolutely imaginary. They don't tend to exist. As soon as you pull back half a mile and look down at the Ear...




					www.goodreads.com


----------



## classic book lover (Jan 5, 2023)

*More progress results from violent execution of an imperfect plan *
*                                                  than the Perfection of a plan to violently execute.
*
*                                                                 -Hubert Humphrey, A relative of mine*


----------

